# Main > General Discussion >  Blank Globes?

## Will Phillips

Hey gang,

I was wondering if anyone had some blank images of a globe with latitude and longitude lines?

Something like this?

As long as its blank, I can mess around in Illustrator to sort it out, but I'm no global-map-dude who can satisfactorily make one outta scratch.

----------


## Coyotemax

I did a search on Google for "wire globe" and got a few good results. There's not a lot in the "large" images filter, but medium has quite a few that you could use for tracing to a larger size.

http://images.google.com/images?hl=e...ineart#start=0

----------


## waldronate

Any GIS-type system should be able to generate such an output. I spent a couple of minutes and did one in Fractal Terrains. The FT generation file and an example PNG are attached.

----------


## Will Phillips

That's really fantastic, Wald. Thanks a bunch!

Two questions:

What degree spacing between the lines is shown on that map? 20? 10?Can you give us a quick how to on generating a blank globe like that? I've never used FT before and now that I know it's feasible, I'd like to generate a globe based around a certain set of coordinants.

----------


## Redrobes

> What degree spacing between the lines is shown on that map? 20? 10?


Why not count them and divide into 360...

----------


## Will Phillips

> Why not count them and divide into 360...


Because 1. I can't get a good read at all the lines of longitude going around the globe, 2. wanted to confirm my own counting of the latitude (although I feel as though my own numbering is wrong), and 3. admit that math has never, ever been my strong suit.

----------


## Redrobes

Well ok... looks to me like 6 segments per 90 degrees so thats 15 degrees in both long and lat.

----------


## waldronate

In FT, I set the shading to None, colors above sea level to white, and colors below sea level to white. I added a black grid with 15 degree polar endcaps and 15 degree spacing. The map projection is Orthographic. Using the Pan tool, hold down the Shift key and use that to spin the globe to the desired destination.

----------


## Will Phillips

Thanks! One more question - when I go to Save As with my blank globe, regardless of the size of image I set it to save out as, I'm just getting a small thumbnail image.

What am I missing here?

----------


## waldronate

Try saving the target rather than the image. Alternatively, just click on the thumbnail above to get a larger image that you can save.

----------


## Will Phillips

> Try saving the target rather than the image. Alternatively, just click on the thumbnail above to get a larger image that you can save.


Hahaha, no I meant I was getting the problem in FT.

----------


## waldronate

If you're using the FT demo it ony allows an output size of 128x128 or thereabouts. The full version is required to get the full-sized output. Or am I missnig the idea again?

----------


## Will Phillips

Ooooooh. Gotcha.

Nope that's exactly my problem.

For some reason I thought the demo was fully functioning for 14 days.

----------


## waldronate

It is, for certain values of "fully functioning."

----------

